# Gildan TearAway tags still ruining shirts



## trentinos (Mar 16, 2016)

When relabeling Gildan tear away shirts, I've found myself ruining more than I would like. Is there some trick to pulling them off that I'm not doing, or a better way than simply tearing them off? It seems to break/pull one or more stitching threads especially on the larger (2xl) shirts.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hold the shirt tape area just over the label. Your thumb on the tape, your index finger on the back of the neck area where the tape is sewn to it. This stabilizes the shirt and the label is the first to go.


----------

